# 16 week puppy, how much food



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

8 cups total a day? EEk! That sounds like wayyyy too much. What food are you feeding?

I'd suggest that about 3 cups per day would be about right, depending on the kcals.


----------



## jenniem812 (May 26, 2008)

ooops!! I meant to type 2cups twice per day!! A total of 4 cups per day.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

My guy will not be fed 4 cups/day until 12 months.

We're at 1 cup right now (10 weeks)/day total

At 3 Months will ease into 2 cups/day

At 6 Months will ease into 3 cups, 12 months up to 4 cups/day.


Any vet who says feed them as much as they will eat in 15 minutes in my opinion is insane -I would maybe re-ask that question, or consider another vet. I'm no pro -but happy with our current feeding schedule.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

At that age I was feeding Lucy a little less then 3 cups divided into 3x a time. I would never do what your vet said. Your pup seems to weigh quite a bit. Lucy is 11 mos. and weighs 42 lbs. she is petite and has grown slowly which you want. She now eats 1 cup 2x a day plus fruit and vegetables thrown in.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

General rule of thumb I've used for my foster puppies is 3 cups a day.

ILoveMyGolden - 1 cup a day for a 10 week old puppy really does not seem like enough to me!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our boys both ate 3 cups a day up until they were 6 months old and then they went down to 2.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> ILoveMyGolden - 1 cup a day for a 10 week old puppy really does not seem like enough to me!


We're doing what we're told from the breeder, vet knows how much he is being fed and nutritionist also didn't seem concerned -he's gaining about a pound a week and eating normally (not rushed, or frantic) I'm not too concered -for a 10lb pup I think it's sufficient  I won't lie, he is probably getting a "tad" more from when we brought him home, our 1/4 cup 4x a day is "heaping" a little, not flat


----------



## KimmieKin (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a 9 week old puppy (about 15 pounds now give or take), and she eats about half a cup 3 times a day, she just had her first growth spurt and is looking a bit leaner than when I first got her.

Should I be giving her 1 cup a day or just keep doing what I'm doing?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Like most of the pups here, at 13 weeks Cosmo eats 3 cups a day. If we'd let him, he'd probably eat double that! 

He weighs in at an astonishing 28 lbs now, but is very lean! He is very fluffy...I wonder how much of his weight is really his very full coat...Sometimes I think he is half polar bear.


----------

